# The Arctic



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Skyline_ said:


> Nice! I visited Longyearbyen, Barentsburg and Pyramiden. I went to the radars too. :banana:
> 
> Next time I get there, I plan to visit Ny Alesund and sail around the archipelago.


Sounds great! ... I'm heading to Greenland for this summer


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazing video of calving glacier near Ilulissat (Greenland) - the most productive glacier in northern hemisphere!

http://video.idnes.cz/?idvideo=V130331_090401_tv-zpravy_jda


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

sqooth said:


> Sounds great! ... I'm heading to Greenland for this summer




Obviously you prefer cool summers to hot!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Skyline_ said:


> Obviously you prefer cool summers to hot!


Correct


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Skyline_ said:


> More arctic videos of mine.... full of glaciers, ice, snow, ice-breaking boats and midnight sun!


If you don't mind I turn those links into embedded videos:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Landmannalaugar mountains (1), Iceland








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Landmannalaugar mountains (2), Iceland






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ripples by Y Mucho Mas, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ishavskatedralen by Y Mucho Mas, on Flickr


> The Arctic Cathedral or Tromsdalen Church in the Tromsdalen section of Tromsø.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Operation NUNALIVUT 2013 by CF Operations / operations FC, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Arctic Circle Race 2013 Day 1 - 05 by Trine og Mads, on Flickr


Arctic Circle Race 2013 Day 1 - 07 by Trine og Mads, on Flickr


ACR 2013 Day 1 - 16 by Trine og Mads, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Patrol Stop at Beechey Island by Joint Task Force (North), on Flickr


Patrol Stop at Beechey Island by Joint Task Force (North), on Flickr


Patrol Stop at Beechey Island by Joint Task Force (North), on Flickr


Patrol Stop at Beechey Island by Joint Task Force (North), on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Die Arctic Sunrise läuft in Griechenland ein by greenpeacede, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Stortorget Tromsø by Y Mucho Mas, on Flickr


Perpetuum by Y Mucho Mas, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Landmannalaugar mountains (3), Iceland






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

On the shore ... Svalbard, Norway




































taken by Sqooth


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^wonderful landscapes!


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Alert, Canada take off. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkFZHUUjj0c


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great photos from The Arctic. :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Ascending Trollsteinen (The Troll's rock, 850m), Svalbard (Norway)































































taken by Sqooth


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountains in Greenland. the largest island in the world, larger than Mexico, and almost entirely covered by ice gruesísima, breathtakingly beautiful.


Groenlandia según los dioses (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (4) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Greenland should be a continent! It is about as large as Antarctica or Australia.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Views from Trollsteinen (The Troll's rock, 850m) on Isfjord, Svalbard (Norway)













































taken by Sqooth


----------



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for great pictures. Always amazed with Arctic circle and North.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nordenskiöldbreen glacier, Svalbard (Norway)






















































taken by Sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots as usual! kay:


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

View from my hotel room. 20 degrees Celcius under the Arctic sun of Longyearbyen.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

The northernmost place I have ever been to, so far...


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Did I have a good time in Svalbard? You be the judge!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, it looks that you've had a great time ... same like me :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nordenskiöldbreen glacier (2), Svalbard (Norway)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Exteriors ...








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Interiors ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E ... (2)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious, how many people live in this city?


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Just curious, how many people live in this city?


Under 2000. IF you add the tourists, then more....


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Just curious, how many people live in this city?


Should have 2115 inhabitans (based on year 2012) - quite lively town with Norwegian university and it is the "capital" or "central hub" of Svalbard with interantional airport and port, so everybody traveling on Svalbard will pass through Longyearbyen, regardless if you are tourist or scientist.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Exteriors (2) ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from The Arctic, fantastic views. :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Longyearbyen (Svalbard, Norway) - the world's northernmost town - 78°13′N 15°33′E ... (3)




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the abandoned russian mining town on Svalbard

Details ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Sassenfjorden, Svalbard (Norway)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, thanks for sharing sqooth. :cheers2:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Tumannaya Lighthouse, Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

I would like walk in those amazing landscapes


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The land of emptiness ... Svalbard (Norway)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Svalbard (Norway)































































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Svalbard 2012

Leaving Nordenskiöldbreen glacier ...










... and approaching Pyramiden









taken by sqooth


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

I will try to visit Svalbard during the next total solar eclipse....


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Longyearbyen looks awsome! :drool:
Landscapes! :bow:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Adventdalen, Svalbard (Norway)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Similar scenes in Alaska to many of these but unfortunately I was there and photographed them before the age of digital photography.

I'm sure the Canadian far north has them too.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Remote hut in Isfjorden, Svalbard (Norway)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Blue cold waters of Isfjorden, Svalbard (Norway)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Pyramiden - the magic of empty russian town, Svalbard (Norway)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chukotka, Russia









www.etimletom.ru


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Along the coast of Isfjord, Svalbard









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrangler Island, Russia









source: http://gorshkov-sergey.livejournal.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrangel island, Russia



























source: http://gorshkov-sergey.livejournal.com


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Polar bears! :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from the Arctic :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrangel island, Russia



























source: http://gorshkov-sergey.livejournal.com


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Great pics!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing polar bears and those animals!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wrangel island, Russia









source: http://gorshkov-sergey.livejournal.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Across the Isfjord, Svalbard









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Old mines in Longyearbyen, Svalbard



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from the Arctic


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

sqooth said:


> Old mines in Longyearbyen, Svalbard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was right there, 5 years ago!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Along the coast of Disko island, Greenland



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics as usual.


----------



## Mc_Queen (Jan 13, 2015)

These unusual photos are amazing, wonderful landscapes, thank you


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Is Greenland really green? ... Yes, it is! ... (Kuanit, Disko island)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Evening near Ilulissat (Greenland)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sajotto (Apr 6, 2015)

Wonderful pics!!!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Qeqertarsuaq, Greenland ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Polar bear on the shore of Chukotka, Russia









Source: www.etimletom.ru


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

Near Murmansk, Kola Peninsula, Northern Russia


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

On the top of Lyngmarksbreen glacier, Disko island, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## ilovenapoli85 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like to go in Arctic some time but my girlfriend hates the cold weather!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

go there in summer time then. :troll:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

ilovenapoli85 said:


> I'd like to go in Arctic some time but my girlfriend hates the cold weather!


You can start with european arctic that has the mildest climate due to the gulf stream ... try northern Norway, Sweden or Finland


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Whales spotted near Ilulissat, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Dramatic volcanic shore of Disko island, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Disko island, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## didoarch (Aug 2, 2015)

The only thing that I think of when I hear about the Arctic is cold, ice, penguins, and of course scientists. However, thanks to these posts I can see that it is much more than that - there is also beauty, variety, and a whole lot of other animals. Thanks for helping me see how things actually are!!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

didoarch said:


> The only thing that I think of when I hear about the Arctic is cold, ice, penguins, and of course scientists. However, thanks to these posts I can see that it is much more than that - there is also beauty, variety, and a whole lot of other animals. Thanks for helping me see how things actually are!!


Penguins = Antarctica ... no Arctic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

and polar bears can only be found in the arctic.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

At the shore of Disko island, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Wilderness of Disko island, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

The train passes the Arctic Circle, Northern Norway.


Polarsirkelen by NSB, on Flickr


Polarsirkelen by NSB, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Okshornan, Senja island - North Norway


The Rock by Julien M. - Turalyon, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ And the same place, but now with the beautiful northern light


Aurora Tungeneset by Freek van den Driesschen, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mount Thor, Auyuittuq National Park, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago*









Parks Canada

*Sam Ford Fjord, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago*









Thrill on

*Southern Axel Heiberg Island, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago*


Glacier Fiord: Aptly Named by Derrick Midwinter, on Flickr

*Wilberforce Falls, The Arctic Circle, Nunavut*


1409 Lower Wilberforce Falls by pbwphotos, on Flickr

* Adam's Sound, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago*


Tremble by Clare Kines, on Flickr

*Baffin Island, The Canadian Arctic Archipelago*


The Collision of Dreams by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

8 Minutes of Senja - Tungeneset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bjørnøya (Bear Island) Norway


Bjørnøya Station-40 by bill briggs, on Flickr


Bjørnøya Radio from bridge over Tobiesons River by Richard Kay, on Flickr


Bjørnøya Station-38 by bill briggs, on Flickr


Bjørnøya Station-37 by bill briggs, on Flickr


A Light through the Clouds by Joko-Facile, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some more pictures from Bjørnøya


Summer at Bjørnøya by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


Bjørnøya Zodiac Tour-52 by bill briggs, on Flickr


Bjørnøya Zodiac Tour-32 by bill briggs, on Flickr


Bjørnøya by Henrik Riise, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Near Digermulen, Nordland county, Norway


The sky in the water (explored) by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Reine, Lofoten, Norway


Lofoten Blue Hour by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos like this one below:


Northon said:


> Aurora Tungeneset by Freek van den Driesschen, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

So beautiful. Så pent.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Svalbard - Norway

138380672


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Norway. The mountain Stetind, 1392 vertical meters of granite, rises above Stefjorden in the october sun. 


Stetind by Jonas Parkstam, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Qeqertarsuaq, Greenland









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Jan Mayen island (Norway)









source:http://www.taringa.net/post/turismo/16037703/Islas-remotas---XLI-Jan-Mayen.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Ice "sculptures" on the beach of Disko island (Greenland)


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Neverending Blæsedalen valley, Disko Island (Greenland)









taken by sqooth


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://russiatrek.org/blog/cities/murmansk-the-views-from-the-heights/



> *Murmansk* is a city with a population of about 300 thousand people located in the northwest of Russia, the administrative center of Murmansk oblast. y Murmansk is the world’s largest city located north of the Arctic Circle. The city stretches more than 20 km along the rocky eastern coast of the Kola Bay, 50 km from the open sea (the Barents Sea). Murmansk is located 1490 km north of Moscow and 1020 km north of St. Petersburg. The economy of the city is based on the Murmansk sea port – one of the largest ice-free ports in Russia.
> Source > http://russiatrek.org/blog/cities/murmansk-the-views-from-the-heights/











http://russiatrek.org/blog/cities/murmansk-the-views-from-the-heights/









http://www.hollilla.com/reader.php?action=thread&thread=2982647&offset=46590









https://www.pinterest.com/saschafranz/ships/


----------

